# GTi International 8h & 9th May



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Anyone going down for this? Had a great time last yr and this time plan todo the 1/4 mile sprint.
I'll probably be going down for both days and stopping in a travel lodge or some other cheapo hotel.
Be good if someothers were there to have a beer or two the night b4.
Jonah


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I will be there but only for one day. Need to decide which day now.

As far as I know I am the only trully local to this event. 

There is a way to get in the event on foot if you don't need your car. But as I want to do the 1/4 mile I will have to pay.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> But as I want to do the 1/4 mile I will have to pay.


Show off! ;D


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Jonah, hadn't really considered staying over, but I guess I could be persuaded. Did you mention beer? 

We're hoping to be able to put some cars on a TTOC stand (possibly a joint Club Audi / TTOC stand). Problem is that if you're on the stand, you can't do the 1/4 mile. I guess going both days might solve this as I might just run one day and leave the car on the stand the other...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

That would be my intention if i do attend both days.
ttoc stand one day 1/4 mile clutch burn out the next 
Like always alot depends on my finaces but if people are staying over it would make it more worth while going for the two days. 
Jonah


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I'll be taking the Golf and fancy staying over Sat night.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Anyone going down for this? Had a great time last yr and this time plan todo the 1/4 mile sprint.
> I'll probably be going down for both days and stopping in a travel lodge or some other cheapo hotel.
> Be good if someothers were there to have a beer or two the night b4.
> Jonah


Yep, ill be going. I got my flyer for ticket purchase through the door on sat. I will be parking in the main car park though cuz i wont have the TT. An over nighter sounds good though 

It was a really good day last year, even though i got a blow out Â and spent most of the day sorting new tyres out.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> It was a really good day last year, even though i got a blow out Â and spent most of the day sorting new tyres out.


Really Kev? I don't remember that at all


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Your blown out tyre looks pretty illegal too. No thread in the middle at all.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Hopefully we will have a TTOC stand again but the space is limited (no honestly) to I beleive four cars.
I let all know when autometrix contact me again.

PS Nice to see kmpowell again. ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> I will be there but only for one day.
> As far as I know I am the only trully local to this event.


If you are local, why only for one day?

I'll be in GyÃ¶r ;D ;D ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I'll be there with AmD stand.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> If you are local, why only for one day?
> 
> I'll be in GyÃ¶r Â ;D ;D ;D


Do I need to see the same place twice? A whole day is enough for me.

You can't be abroad when GTi is here. I thought that you loved this event.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> You can't be abroad when GTi is here.


Just watch me


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I'll be there ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Your blown out tyre looks pretty illegal too. No thread in the middle at all. Â


It was fine untill the blow out. It ran flat after the blow out for about half a mile before i noticed the burning smell thus stopping. The running flat caused it to wear at such an incredible rate.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'm now definately up for staying over on the Saturday - Me bird is away that weekend, so it's quite handy really 

Clive


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I've ask Dani where it was we stayed last time, it was a decent hotel and very reasonable if booked online.
Unless you have any preferences ?
Jonah


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

No preferences - last year we (me, Stu-Ox and KMPowell + partners) were miles away because we left it very late and everywhere local was booked.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i'll be there on sat too.be good to get the tt's side by side on the 1/4 mile ;D i wonder how quick the paddle shifters will be ???


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

I'll be there on the saturday.... for a spot of quarter mile sprinting & tyre testing ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I'll be there on the saturday.... for a spot of quarter mile sprinting & tyre testing Â ;D


Who with will you be doing the sprinting this year? Â


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

> Who with will you be doing the sprinting this year? Â


looking for a rematch ? ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> looking for a rematch ? Â ;D


Is this a challenge...PUNK?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

> Is this a challenge...PUNK? Â :-[


so what you bringing.. boy ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I will be there...and you will be the dead meat. ;D


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

can i join the battle ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

only two cars side by side are allowed. So you will have to find another victim...as I already found mine. ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2004)

> can i join the battle ;D


yea.... when I beated you Nick you can have a go against Steve.....

and his secret 1/4 mile weapon :-X


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2004)

> can i join the battle ;D


i think that twin engine VR6 Golf II wll be there......

and that guy with the NOS powered Blue Audi S4......


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

that's me well beaten then :'(


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> i think that twin engine VR6 Golf II wll be there......
> 
> and that guy with the NOS powered Blue Audi S4......


Let them race each other and don't go next to them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2004)

> that's me well beaten then :'(


surely not 

mental note - to buy a few bottles of millers octane boost before this event ;D


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

no sundeep,76 racefuel 106 octane ;D gives 10% more power apparantly ???


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2004)

> no sundeep,76 racefuel 106 octane ;D gives 10% more power apparantly ???


ok chief....... 'we' will have to look into it closer to the date..


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It would be so much fun when your engine blows up in the middle of the 1/4 mile strip. ;D ;D


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

> It would be so much fun when your engine blows up in the middle of the 1/4 mile strip. Â ;D ;D


why ???


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2004)

still trying to big up your chances of winning.....


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I have started a list of who is putting their car on the stand here: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... ;start=0#0


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> I have started a list of who is putting their car on the stand here: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... ;start=0#0


and I have started a list of who is doing the 1/4 mile sprints here: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=23292


----------

